

Ask HN: Suggest software to setup virtual classroom in India - digamber_kamat

I am putting down the requirement and please suggest the best hardware software you think might help us . (It can b paid as well as expensive)<p>1. A teacher will give lecture to students in a remote classroom. The classroom will have one projector screen.<p>2. Students will make presentations before the class one by one and the the Prof. at remote location should be able to see both the students talking as well as his slides.<p>3. The setup (at both ends) should not be "fixed" It should be movable easily. (With the same ease as it would take us to move a desktop PC).<p>I liked WebX but it does not support voice interactions as yet.
======
Jsarokin
Skype and a computer with a camera?

Seems like it fits all your requirements.

